

Results From A Facebook Ad Test - theklub
http://www.centernetworks.com/entrecard-advertising-campaign

======
dminor
We ran some Facebook ads and had decent success with them. It ended up costing
us about $22 per $150 avg sale, which is at the high end of acceptability (but
not terribly different from google).

We found that:

* Ads with pictures of people have the highest CTR

* The ability to target our specific audience is great

* Response diminishes after the ad has been around awhile

We suspended our ads after the CTR dropped from exposure, but we plan to
repeat every couple of months or so.

------
vaksel
I think almost everyone figured out that facebook ads suck, due to the Visa
promotion. If you give people free money to try out ads, you should at least
make sure that they'd see results

------
chaosmachine
I had similar results (zero sales) from a recent ad test run with StumbleUpon.
Converting sales is hard, especially when your audience is in random browsing
mode (ie: not shopping mode).

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Ditto...can we see your landing page?

